
CMU 15-721 Advanced Database Systems [video] - postila
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSE8ODhjZXjYgTIlqf4Dy9KQpQ7kn1Tl0
======
TheAceOfHearts
I haven't watched these videos, but I'm interested. Over time I've begun to
consider database systems among the most important subjects in CS. For
example, being able to perform multiple changes in a system within a
transaction makes fault tolerance much simpler. Consider how many software
installers are unable to handle a simple system crash. Although it's
completely unsurprising, as modern operating systems don't typically provide
tools to help with these kinds of issues.

------
polskibus
Andy Pavlo's lectures are one of the best database internals resources
available for free on the web.

------
616c
I just started watching once I got home. The intro with the gangster rap is
funny and stupidly awkward, but the value proposition/pitch of all these
amazing rich people like Ellison show you how cool databases are does not gain
traction with me. Will definitely download it all and watch it later for the
technical bits, but does anyone like tech to not be a guy with a reputation
for massive ego, inspiring work culture that is famously bad, and dating women
of "undetermined age" (quoting the prof)? Zuckerberg is just as bad. I mean
come on.

------
ziikutv
I am already a fan after watching the first 2 minute. He does an "OG" intro.

------
majidazimi
Spring 2018 is coming in couple of weeks:

[http://15721.courses.cs.cmu.edu/spring2018/](http://15721.courses.cs.cmu.edu/spring2018/)

------
mtanski
On a related note. I personally was never able to find a resource for
databases analogous to lambda the ultimate for programming languages. So I
started a community dedicated to DBMS systems (building, papers, etc) on
reddit. So if you're interested in this topic, please contribute.

Link: [https://www.reddit.com/r/dbms/](https://www.reddit.com/r/dbms/)

------
tanilama
The thumbnails are pretty funny.

~~~
thinkpad20
Yes, oddly intense. Makes it look like Mr Robot or something.

------
aerioux
+1 Pavlo is wonderful (in person as well)

------
arnon
Thanks for this, will be useful for training future juniors!

~~~
voltagex_
Would you really start a junior off with this?

~~~
empthought
This course doesn't require any degree or work experience at all, so... yes?

~~~
jadc
Well this is a graduate level course so I wouldn't say it doesn't require any
degree or work experience. In general the numbering scheme at CMU is xx-yyy
where xx is the department code (15 for CS department) and yyy is the course
number (where 500 and above is graduate level).

~~~
empthought
So, about where a junior programmer would be? And this would be a good course
for them if they needed to implement database systems?

~~~
arnon
Seeing as we develop a database, this would be perfect

------
JonasJSchreiber
This looks really really good! Thanks!

------
pipu
Looks great!

Any other similar video series?

